# dankung 4070



## oldstevie (Dec 7, 2013)

i have read that dankung 4070 should fit my needs for the 11mm lead.

what i can,t find out is whether this is looped [double] or single strand per side.

can anybdy advise

thanks


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Singles unless you are a hell of a lot stronger than me and doubles would be way too much for 11mm lead.


----------



## oldstevie (Dec 7, 2013)

thank you for your reply


----------

